# 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Die zwei GTX 690 und die Cpu werden bereits mit Wasser gekühlt. Zurzeit habe ich einen 360er radi und einen 280er radi verbaut. Die Temperaturen sind im Idle bei 30 Grad und unter Vollast bei 65 Grad ( Furmark / Prime95 ). Nun wollte ich wissen ob es sich lohnt mehr Radiatoren zu verwenden oder ob die Kühlleistung für das System ausreicht. Ürsprünglich waren noch 2 140er radis geplant die allerdings nicht ins Gehäuse passten. Das System ist intern. Als Pumpe wird eine Aquastream XT verwendet.

Mein System: 2x GTX 690 
                   i7 4770K
                   Asus Maximus Extreme VI
                   NZXT Phantom 820


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hi, 

welche GPU Wasserkühler für die beiden GTX 690er verwendest du denn ? Ich nutze auch 2x GTX 690, aber 65Grad finde ich schon recht viel für wassergekühlt....meine beiden Karten sind meist auf 38-45Grad bei Volllast, im IDLE momentan auf 28Grad. Auf 65Grad hab ich die bisher allerdings auch noch nie gesehen, auch nach über 1Std. im Furmark Xtreme Burning-Mode nicht.
Denke, mehr Radifläche dürfte die Temperaturen dann bei dir auch noch verbessern...

Ich nutze übrigens 2x 480er Radiatoren + 1x 120er Radiator und auf den beiden GTX 690 den XSPC Razor Wasserkühler, das Mainboard (Asus Rampage IV Extreme) sowie die CPU sind auch noch wassergekühlt, allderings ist auch mein Gehäuse einwenig größer, sonst hätte ich auch Probleme gehabt, die beiden 480er Radiatoren intern zu verbauen...

Gruß

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Zwei GTX690 (wow...) haben zusammen ne TDP von 600W, dazu kommt der 4770K mit großzügigen 100W - bedeutet du müsstest im schlimmsten Falle dauerhaft 700W wegschaffen können.

Nach der Faustregel "1x 120er Radi pro 100W TDP" bedeutet das du bräuchtest 7 120er Radis. Deine Kombination aus einem 360er und einem 280er ist (obwohl 140er deutlich stärker als 120er sind) etwas schwächer aber noch ohne Probleme ausreichend (wie du siehst).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Deine Radiatorfläche ist ausreichend und ja, eine größere Fläche würde die Kühlleistung verbessern. Ob das aber anzustreben ist ist eine andere Sache da du vielleicht die Temperaturen um 5 Grad senken könntest, davon aber ja keinen Vorteil hast. Wenn also alles so gut läuft wie du es beschreibst sehe ich keinen Grund dafür aufzurüsten.


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

die GPU kühler sind von EK Waterblocks


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

die Kühler von EK sind ja auch ganz gut. Das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste auf den beiden EK Waterblocks Kühlern wurde auch ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt ?


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitspads ja


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitspads ja


 
Hoffentlich nicht beides 

Wärmeleitpads isolieren eher als dass sie leiten und sollten rückstandsfrei entfernt werden um dann eine dünne Schicht hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden. Die Pads sind nur für die User die (entschuldige) zu dämlich sind um Paste aufzutragen. 

Pads sind nur sinnvoll wenns keine größeren Abwärmemengen gibt und evtl noch Spaltmaße überbrückt werden müssen wie beispielsweise bei RAM-Chips oder ähnlichem.


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

hab das halt nach Anleitung gemacht


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

ich habe auf meine beiden GTX 690ern *NUR* Wärmeleitpaste drauf (Prolimatech PK-3 Nano)...Wärmeleitpads und Paste ist glaube ich auch keine so gute Idee, daher kommen dann wohl auch die höheren Temperaturen von 65Grad zu stande...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Naja ich gehe mal stark davon aus dass in der Anleitung nicht steht "tragen sie Paste auf das Wärmeleitpad auf" 

Also korrekterweise hast du Paste auf der GPU und vermutlich kleine Wärmeleitpads auf den vRAMs - dann ist alles in Ordnung. Hatte sich oben nur so angehört als hättest du auf beidem...beides (was natürlich äußerst schlecht wäre).


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Paste auf die GPU und Pads auf die vRAMS


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

ja, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn die Pads auf den VRAMS sind, dachte auch mit auf den GPU's...aber 65Grad sind trotzdem noch recht hoch, wie ich finde...


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

können die 65 Grad damit zusammenhängen das die Radiatoren zu klein sind?

die Radis sind 2 Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Das kann nicht nur sein, das IST so (weil es sonst keine andere Möglichkeit gibt sofern deine Pumpe noch pumpt) 

Das Ding ist aber 65°C bei absoluter Vollast sind immer noch ein sehr guter Wert für eine Grafikkarte vor allem wenns derart heiße High-End Modelle sind. Wie gesagt du kannst jetzt noch einen Radi mehr einbauen und auf 60°C herunterdrücken aber das bringt dir einfach überhaupt nichts.

Das einzige was zu überlegen wäre wenn man unbedingt will ist die ganzen Radis rauszuschmeißen/zu verkaufen und dafür einen Mora mit 9 NB-eLoop Lüftern einzubauen - das kühlt deutlich besser als deine aktuelle Konfiguration und ist beinahe unhörbar leise falls es dir darauf ankommt. Wirklich sinnvoll ist das aber nicht, denn da bezahlst du mehrere Hundert Euro für 10°C und 10 dB(A) weniger.

PS: Wenn du den Bearbeiten Button nutzen würdest müsste ich nicht deine Posts zusammenbauen...


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

Ein wichtiger hinweis wäre es, wenn man die wassertemp im idle und uter volllast kennen würde.

Noch dazu kommt es drsuf an, ob die radis mit frischluft oder warmer caseluft gefüttert werden.

Allerdings sind die temps trotzdem in ordnung


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

der 360er radi wird mit caseluft gekühlt und der 280er radi mit frischluft

Könnte es es auch daran liegen das zu viel Luft noch im Kreislauf ist?


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Was sagt denn deine Wassertemp ?


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

hab keinen Sensor in den Kreislauf eingebaut


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> hab keinen Sensor in den Kreislauf eingebaut


 
Haste ein Raumthermometer zur Hand das du einfach mal ein paar Minuten in den AGB hängen kannst? 
Das reicht locker aus um verlässliche Wassertemperaturen abzulesen.


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Könnte es es auch daran liegen das zu viel Luft noch im Kreislauf ist?


 
was heißtn das? Luft in Kühler/radiatoren hindern definitiv den Wärmeübergang und verschlechter die Leistung. Einfach im Betrieb den Rechner mal schön in alle Richtungen kippen.


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

kann nicht ohne weiteres den Agb öffnen


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Mach mal Bilder vom Aufbau... Dann sind ggf. Schwachstellen zu sehen.

Bzw bei intern verbauten waküs ist es oft so das sie aufwändiger zu entlüften sind da Luft immer nach oben will und die Pumpenleistung bzw. Radiatorgeometrie einem einen strich durch die Rechnung macht. In solchen Systemen sind entsprechende Entlüftungsventile sinnvoll. Oder aber geschlossene AGB welche ein kippen/schwenken des Gehäuses zulassen...


Mfg

PS: ich gehe davon aus ein radi sitzt im Deckel und einer vorne im Gehäuse?


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> kann nicht ohne weiteres den Agb öffnen


 
das würde ich mal fehlkonstruktion nennen. mach mal fotos bitte.


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Pumpe ist im Laufwerkschacht was man auf den Bild nicht sehen kann und führt den Schlauch vorne an der Gehäuse Front zum unteren Radi.

Hier ist noch ein Bild von der Front mit der Pumpe


----------



## -Loki- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Ich würde fast davon ausgehen das sich im oberen Radiator lustig Luft sammelt.
So wie du das aufgebaut hast kann sich der Kreislauf nicht über den AGB entlüften.


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Was könnte man dagegen machen das sich nicht die Luft oben sammelt?


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

den agb von er schlauchlkänge so verbauen, dass man ihm zum befeüllen usw nach außen führen kann und er der höchste punkt ist. sofern das system befüllt und entlüftet ist, schraubnt man ihn zu und setzt ihn rein.


----------



## -Loki- (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Erstmal den AGB richtig verbauen.
Bei dir steht der Kopf über. Wenn der richtig rum verbaut ist kannst du den auch ohne Probleme öffnen und die Luft kann sich im oberen bereich des AGB´s sammeln.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Wie hast du dein System denn so überhaupt befüllt?


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Ich habe eine Schraube am AGB geöffnet und dadurch befüllt.


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Schraube am AGB geöffnet und dadurch befüllt.


 
bau das unbedingt um....

mach den Schlauch der vom Radi kommt nen bsichen länger, dann gehst du mit beiden schläuchen unten in den agb rein. agb einlass ist der port mit röhrchen und auslass ist der ohne.

dann hast du auch genug spielraum um den agb rauszunehmen und seitlich an den gehäusedeckel zu befestigen, was somit über der radiator niveau ist. dann kannst du befüllen und entlüften! sollte alles fertig sein, hängst du ihn wieder intern und gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs mir einfach gemacht und gleich extern und als höchsten punkt gelassen


----------



## kuckz (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Wie viel Kühlleistung wird der Umbau vom AGB ungefähr bringen oder kann man das nicht vorhersagen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Oktober 2013)

jenachdem, wieviel luft wirklich im system ist, solltest du schon einen unterschied bemerken. sorg auf jedenfall dafür, dass die pumpe in der höhe auch unter dem agb sitzt, die wakü-pumpen haben keine saugfunktion und müssen das wasser somit über die schwerkraft reingedrückt bekommen. geht natürlich nicht, so wie du das im moment aufgebaut hast. und der agb ist, wie schon von anderen hier bemerkt, falschrum. ich habe das gleiche modell. gedacht is es so, dass die einzelne öffnung oben (bei dir ja nun unten) zum befüllen ist und zwei von den vier unten für einlass und auslass egnutzt werden, wobei einlass und auslass jeweils auf der anderen seite von dem blech in der mitte ist. das blech soll strudelbildung vorbeugen, was wieder der besseren entlüftung dient. ob man nun den anschluss nach unten oder nun zur seite macht, hängt ganz davon ab, wie es am besten passt. ich hab bei zB beide seitlich und nutze einen der unteren für den ablasshahn.

nochmal in kurz: agb immer vor der pumpe im kreislauf, pumpe immer möglichst am tiefsten punkt im case.

@ the.Hai: der phobya balancer hat gar kein steigröhrchen


----------



## kuckz (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Leider habe ich im Gehäuse keinen anderen Platz für die Pumpe gefunden


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

seh auch gerade, die einzige möglichkeit wäre auf dem radiator im boden. aber dafür benötigst du wieder eine halterung.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, dann liegt der Hase noch wo anders im Pfeffer.

Mich wundert, dass noch niemand die Reihenfolge der Verschlauchung angesprochen hat. Grundsätzlich kann man da ja relativ frei zu Werke gehen, aber ich denke, dass auch hier Potenzial verpufft und schlussendlich höhere Temperaturen (als eigentlich zu erwarten) die Folge sind. Den Druck der Pumpe würde ich nach Möglichkeit nutzen, um direkt eine Komponente zu erreichen, was aber nicht zwingend so sein muss. Hier ist es aber so, dass die Pumpe erst den AGB komplett flutet, der damit seine Aufgabe nicht mehr erfüllen kann, und anschließend das Wasser in den oberen Radiator drückt. Hier sammelt sich die Luft, die zwangsweise immer zu einem gewissen Teil im System ist, und der eigentliche Volumenstrom bricht zusammen, da der Druck (in einem teilweise mit Luft gefüllten Raum) gegen Null tendiert.

Die nachfolgend angeordneten, zu kühlenden Komponenten, erhalten Wasser sicher nur, weil dieses zwangsweise nach unten läuft und die Pumpe aus dem unteren Bereich des ganzen Systems, Wasser ansaugt - natürlich mit deutlich geringerer Leistung. Da würde ich mal ansetzen.


----------



## kuckz (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Die Pumpe führt zu den unteren Radiator und nicht zu den AGB.
Die Reihenfolge ist Pumpe -> Radiator -> GPU -> CPU -> Radiator -> AGB


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Ok, das konnte ich auf meinem 10"-Notebook und dem recht dunklen Bild nicht erkennen. Mir fehlte da etwas die Übersicht. ^^


----------



## -Loki- (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Die Pumpe muß nicht zwangläufig am tiefsten Punkt sitzen. Es ist nur bei der Befüllung und Entlüftung einfacher. Wenn man weiß wie man es macht kann die überall sitzen. Das ist bei einem geschlossenem System peng.

Wieviel der Umbau bringt ist nicht wirklich abschätzbar. Das hängt davon ab wieviel Luft sich im oberen Radiator gesammelt hat. Aber auf jeden Fall kannst du dann mal die Wassertemperatur feststellen.


----------



## the.hai (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Die Pumpe muß nicht zwangläufig am tiefsten Punkt sitzen. Es ist nur bei der Befüllung und Entlüftung einfacher. Wenn man weiß wie man es macht kann die überall sitzen. Das ist bei einem geschlossenem System peng.
> 
> Wieviel der Umbau bringt ist nicht wirklich abschätzbar. Das hängt davon ab wieviel Luft sich im oberen Radiator gesammelt hat. Aber auf jeden Fall kannst du dann mal die Wassertemperatur feststellen.


 
Das stimmt, die Pume puss nur hinterm agb sitzen und der agb sollte zum Befüllen und entlüften der höchste punkt im kreislauf sein. allerdings kann man bei dem vorgang mit voller leistung auch gut luft aus schlechten ecken einfach mitspülen.


----------



## Keksdose12 (6. Oktober 2013)

Was macht es den für einen sinn über mehr kühlleistung nachzudenken, wenn die gpus bei 65 grad hängen ? Ich mein hallo das sind 4 gk104 chips  . Die mekern auch nicht bei 85 grad

Mfg keks


----------



## kuckz (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Die GPUs sind nicht das Problem, aber die CPU. Habe die CPU mit den Board mal Auto Übertakten lassen, da reicht allerdings schon nicht mehr die Kühlleistung.


----------



## the.hai (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Was macht es den für einen sinn über mehr kühlleistung nachzudenken, wenn die gpus bei 65 grad hängen ? Ich mein hallo das sind 4 gk104 chips  . Die mekern auch nicht bei 85 grad
> 
> Mfg keks


 Hier liegt aber ein Montagefehler vor, die Kühlleistung ist also noch lange nicht bei 100%.

Ich kauf mir doch auch keinen V8, der nur auf 6Pötten läuft.


----------



## Keksdose12 (6. Oktober 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch auch keinen V8, der nur auf 6Pötten läuft.



Des is ja was anders ich hab zwar keine ahnung von motoren, aber der v8 hat ja dann weniger leistung (fps)
Die titan liefert die selbe leistung auch wenn sie 20 grad wärmer ist.


----------



## the.hai (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Des is ja was anders ich hab zwar keine ahnung von motoren, aber der v8 hat ja dann weniger leistung (fps)
> Die titan liefert die selbe leistung auch wenn sie 20 grad wärmer ist.


 
und dass man die lüfter evtl noch langsamer drehen lassen kann, sofern die radis besser genutzt werden, spielt keine rolle? 

sinnvoller effekt --> reduzierung der lautstärke


----------



## -Loki- (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Vor allem wenn die Radiatorfläche eh schon, zumindestens in meinen Augen, zu klein ist.


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Ich habe jetzt den AGB umgebaut allerdings sind die Temperaturen die gleichen wie vorher unter Prime95 und Furmark.


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hast du denn jetzt die Möglichkeit mal die Wassertemperatur zu messen?


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Die Temperatur ist ca. 45 Grad


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den AGB umgebaut allerdings sind die Temperaturen die gleichen wie vorher unter Prime95 und Furmark.


 
naja ist denn das system jetzt ordentlich entlüftet?


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

denke schon, kann ich nicht genau sagen


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

okay, dann miss mal die wassertemp unter volllast. das sollte bischen erleuchtung bringen


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hardwaretemperaturen und Wassertemperaturen klingen für mich passend.
Wenn man jetzt noch die ungenauigkeit der Sensoren mit berücksichtigt hast du ca. ein Delta von 10° zwischen Hardware und Wasser.
Wenn du es kühler haben willst kommst du nicht um mehr Radiatorfläche herum. Oder du drehst die Lüfter auf, was aber wohl eher unerwünscht sein dürfte.

Edit: Ich denke doch das es die Temperatur unter Volllast war, oder?


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Hardwaretemperaturen und Wassertemperaturen klingen für mich passend.
> Wenn man jetzt noch die ungenauigkeit der Sensoren mit berücksichtigt hast du ca. ein Delta von 10° zwischen Hardware und Wasser.
> Wenn du es kühler haben willst kommst du nicht um mehr Radiatorfläche herum. Oder du drehst die Lüfter auf, was aber wohl eher unerwünscht sein dürfte.
> 
> Edit: Ich denke doch das es die Temperatur unter Volllast war, oder?



ja die temps klingen realistisch, aber ist das system nich korrekt entlüftet, können sie auch höher als nötig sein.

deshalb ruhig mal den pc mit laufender wakü in alle richtungen drehen und schauen ob irgendwo luft "fließt"


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Könnte sein, aber bei rund 700W Energieeintrag und der "geringen" Abgabefläche ist die Wassertemperatur in dem Bereich den ich erwartet hatte.

Kannst du mal Bilder vom neuen Aufbau machen?


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hoffe man kann alles erkennen


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Hoffe man kann alles erkennen


 
Ich hab jetzt immernoch keine beschreibung gesehen, wie du die kühlung entlüftet hast oder hast du jetzt einfach nur stumpf wasser in den agb gefüllt?

dann steht definitv noch luft im radi oben.

was einfach wäre, radi oben lose schrauben und ihn hochkant mit auslass "oben" unter das AGB-niveau bringen. sollte da nichtsmehr passieren, ist alles gut.


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hab bloß das Wasser in den AGB gefüllt. Kann den Radi nicht einfach unter die Höhe des AGB`s bringen, da der radi oben im deckel sitzt.


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Dann kippe das Gehäuse mal im Betrieb nach vorne. Sollte sich noch Luft im Radiator befinden sollte zumindestens ein Teil der Luft mitgerissen werden.


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Hab bloß das Wasser in den AGB gefüllt. Kann den Radi nicht einfach unter die Höhe des AGB`s bringen, da der radi oben im deckel sitzt.


 
ja, er ist von oben doch nur verschraubt, also schrauben lösen und mit der schlauchlänge solltest du auch keine probleme bekommen.

Wakü ist was für profis, da muss man sich auch professioneller anstellen^^ mit nem 1200w netzteil ist die pumpe ja auch nicht stärker (nur mal so eine kleine spitze am rande^^)


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Ich kann aber den Radi nicht von Deckel ins innere nehmen ohne den Schlau abzumachen.


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



kuckz schrieb:


> Ich kann aber den Radi nicht von Deckel ins innere nehmen ohne den Schlau abzumachen.


 
Was stört denn? probier wenigstens mal den rechner komplett nach vorne zu kippen, sprich er steht dann auf der frontblende. und die pumpe VOLL aufdrehen.


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Es stört eine Querstrebe von Gehäuse, das Gehäuse auf die Front zu legen ist auch nicht so einfach da der Standfuß über der Front steht.


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Jetzt stelle dich nicht so an. Kipp das Ding und schau ob Luft kommt.


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle dich nicht so an. Kipp das Ding und schau ob Luft kommt.


 
das dacht ich mir auch grad^^

verbaut da hardware ohne ende und kriegts nich hin die wakü zu entlüften^^


der eine kann kaufen, der andere kann basteln, gott kann beides


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Hab jetzt das Gehäuse auf die Front gelegt und dabei die Pumpe angehabt. Hab dazu mal das Diagramm von Aquasuite hochgeladen. Bei den Ausschlägen macht die Pumpe immer ein Geräusch als ob sie etwas durchzieht.


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

hast du jetzte mehr luft im agb?

denn die luft sollte sich schon im agb stauen, auf keinen fall wieder durch die pumpe wandern. weiß jetzt nicht wie bei deinem agb das ganze getrennt ist oder nicht. kann natürlich jetzt auch doff sein, dass der AGB auch liegt, sobald das case gedreht wird.


----------



## kuckz (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

ES ist jetzt mehr Luft im AGB. Ich hab trotzdem unter Vollast die gleichen Temperaturen wie vorher


----------



## -Loki- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Kiste drehen und wenden bis keine Luft mehr aus dem System kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Am effektivsten sollte es sein, den Rechner erstmal auf die rechte Seitenwand zu legen und den AGB aufzurichten. Dann sind die 6-7 cm im Radiator der größte Höhenunterschied, an dem die Luft scheitern kann. Wenn so alles raus ist, was geht, den AGB ranvoll machen und das ganze umgekehrt wiederholen, also Gehäuse auf die (von vorn betrachtet) linke Seitenwand legen. Wenn man es dabei irgendwie hinbekommt, den AGB schärg reinzulegen, so dass seine Anschlüsse unten bleiben: Um so besser. In dieser Lage kann sich Luft dann eigentlich nur noch in dem schmalen Teil des Radiators sammeln, der der rechten Seitenwand am nähsten ist. Die kriegt man aber auch raus, wenn man das gehäuse dann direkt aus dieser Position auf die Front kippt (muss nicht lange sein, kann man in der Zeit auch festhalten. Drauf achten, was der AGB währenddessen macht - nicht dass erneut Luft angesaugt wird.)

Und die Aquastream würde ich die ganze Zeit über auf eine Frequenz festsetzen, damit sie nicht bei jeder Luftblase erneut eine Maximaldrezahl austestet.


----------



## keshy2 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Mein AGB ist auch Falsch Rum.. aber konnte ohne Problem entlüften


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

du hast aber wohl auch den ausgang vom agb unten  und nicht beide oben


----------



## keshy2 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

aber er doch auch er hat genau wie ich gemacht unten geht das wasser in die Pumpe .. oder sehe ich da was Falsches ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

Solange das Gehäuse aufrecht steht:
Ja.
Hier gehts aber darum, dass es mal nicht stehen soll, damit die Luft aus dem Radiator entweichen kann.


----------



## keshy2 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2x GTX 690 + i7 4770K genügend Radiatorfläche?*

asoo alles klar sry


----------

